# 3-14 August A&S



## Ape_Hot (Jun 10, 2014)

This thread is for class 3-14 candidates. I plan on posting all of my prep work / progress here. Yesterday was Day 1 of the 10-week trainer. (I work the night shift, so my posts are going to come at weird times.) I welcome anyone to post insights, advice, tips, etc., that would help prepare 3-14 for A&S.

Day 1 (Before Work):
3-mile run: 20:53 (5-min rest)
Short Card: 15:42 (Not including deadhang, chinups, situps)
   - DH: 10, 10, 10 (Strict)
   - Chin-Ups: 8, 6 (Strict)
   - 2-min Situps: 130

Notes: Didn't look very intimidating on paper. I couldn't be more wrong. Now I see where the mental preparation comes in. Even during the run, I found myself thinking, "take a break, just 5 seconds." Had to push myself the entire time. Dripping with sweat afterwards. Killer workout.

Weight Training - Chest / Tri (After work)
DB Bench Press: 12 x 60, 12 x 60, 6 x 85, 6 x 90, 6 x 95, 5 x 100
DB Fly: 10 x 35, 10 x 30, 10 x 25
Seated DB Tri Ext: 12 x 60, 10 x 70
Tri Pushdown: 12 x 115, 10 x 130, 8 x 140
Incline BB Press: 10 x 95, 6 x 105 -> 5 x 95, 8 x 95 ("->" = dropset)

Notes: Not going hard on the weights just yet. 

There's a GoRuck Challenge in San Diego on June 20th. I need to justify to my wife why I plan on spending $140 on an 8-hour haze fest.


----------



## Sandman3 (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't neglect swimming, August is right around the corner.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 11, 2014)

I've been swimming in cammies at least once a week. Yesterday was actually swim day on the MARSOC prep. Here is my training for yesterday.

Cammies:
Survival Swim 300m: 9:17 (Breaststroke; previous times: 9:08, 9:03; much more difficult after chest/tri's a day prior)
Tread: 15 minutes
Crawl 50m: 1:38 (Pace: moderate)
Crawl 50m: 1:40 (Pace: moderate)

Boots/Uts:
Crawl 50m: 1:22 (Pace: moderate)
Crawl 50m: 1:30 (Pace: moderate)

Slick:
Crawl 50m: 0:57 (Pace: sprint)
Crawl 50m: 1:05 (Pace: sprint)

Notes: Need to work on bilateral breathing for the crawl, as well as ankle flexibility. Side stroke is weak. Trying to streamline my breaststroke. Goal for next week is 8:50. Tread goal next week will be 2 minutes with my hands above my head at some point during the 15 minutes.

Other: Starting to walk my dog around the neighborhood barefooted. Will slowly start to add weight and speed. Looking for a set of rat boots for next week's ruck. Utilizing assault pack for tomorrow's ruck filled with wrapped bricks (45lb). Next week, I'll use the packing list to fill my ruck.

*Question: Dr. Scholls or SOF inserts?*


----------



## Hillclimb (Jun 11, 2014)

Bates lights, superfeet, and good socks should be fine for ruck running.

IMO I supplemented more pool work than the prep guide had, and it paid dividends. I probably swam every other day leading up to A&S.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 12, 2014)

I hate my Bates Lites. I only wear them for the CFT. I'm bitter because I bought them just a tad bit too small. Thanks for the swimming tip. Looks like I'm going to have to plan for the pool more than once a week.


I'm not happy with my times today. Garbage. I didn't hydrate properly, so I cramped up quick. That won't happen again. Started with weights, then intervals, and then the short card. 

Day 3:
400m: 1:18 (60 sec rest)
400m: 1:26 (60 sec rest)
400m: 1:41 (60 sec rest)
400m: 1:33 (60 sec rest)
400m: 1:14

Short Card: 13:00 ( _- 2:42_ )
 DH: 8

Weight Training - Back
Muscle-Ups: 8, 4
Lat Pulldown (W): 10 x 110, 6 x 120
Lat Pulldown (N): 6 x 130, 6 x 140, 6 x 150, 6 x 160, 5 x 170
Cable Row: 10 x 100, 6 x 150, 6 x 160, 6 x 170
Back Squat: 10 x 135, 10 x 135, 5 x 185, 5 x 185, 5 x 230, 3 x 285


----------



## Sandman3 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah, physically you're doing good from what you're saying but I will use this description again as far as your breast time is concerned:  it is like being in a submerged mosh pit of dudes battling for position and then you get the side stroke guy who does a u-turn into your path.  So with that being said 9:17 can easily be translated to 11 minutes +/-

I promise you, you need to swim faster than that.  I spent 4-5 days a week in 2 hour sessions, sometimes twice a day, fuck man I even broke into pools at night to get my nights in(by no means am I advising you to do some risky things, but if you do, don't get caught).  End state, it paid off.  It by all means is you competing against everyone, so the better your scores, the better your chances are to goto phase 2.  Do not be blinded by the minimum times and hard gates.  The pool is where you will lose the majority of your class.  So besides swimming, you should also work on anything that you can research on this site that you can use to induce stress while treading, probably in excess of 45 min.  Prepare for the worse and if it doesn't happen then you will be in your comfort zone.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 13, 2014)

joe24 said:


> Yeah, physically you're doing good from what you're saying but I will use this description again as far as your breast time is concerned:  it is like being in a submerged mosh pit of dudes battling for position and then you get the side stroke guy who does a u-turn into your path.  So with that being said 9:17 can easily be translated to 11 minutes +/-
> 
> I promise you, you need to swim faster than that.  I spent 4-5 days a week in 2 hour sessions, sometimes twice a day, fuck man I even broke into pools at night to get my nights in(by no means am I advising you to do some risky things, but if you do, don't get caught).  End state, it paid off.  It by all means is you competing against everyone, so the better your scores, the better your chances are to goto phase 2.  Do not be blinded by the minimum times and hard gates.  The pool is where you will lose the majority of your class.  So besides swimming, you should also work on anything that you can research on this site that you can use to induce stress while treading, probably in excess of 45 min.  Prepare for the worse and if it doesn't happen then you will be in your comfort zone.



Point taken. I'll work a little harder at it. I'll work on my technique this weekend to see if I can shave time. Treading for 45 minutes sounds insane!

Day 4:

3-mile Ruck, 45lb: 46:36

Notes: Okay, so I walked as fast as I could and could not get down to 15:00 / mile. It has occurred to me that there is some shuffling that needs to happen. I tried both shuffling and jogging. I felt the stress in my knees, so I didn't want to push it. I tried short, choppy steps. I tried long strides. I have short legs, so I may be at a disadvantage here. I felt like I could go on forever at the pace I was at, but I don't think my joints felt the same way. This ruck was just to test the waters. I'm going all out this weekend. My feet did well. I wore Bates Lites, Fox River socks, a pair of ankle socks over top, and Gold Bonded before I took off. Definitely need to invest in some new soles (SOF inserts). Also looking at Ijinji mid-weights.

Tomorrow: Pose running practice, some TF Black, and Chest/Arms.

Does anyone have any experience with the Pre-Sniper Land Navigation Course? It was mentioned somewhere in these forums. I'm interested in checking this out, but I'm not trying to look like a kid walking out of cash sales with a stuffed diddy bag asking around for this thing. Do they let anyone sign up for it, or is it only open to people pursuing that specific pipeline?


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 15, 2014)

Day 5: Short Card: 12:38

Day 6: 
4-Mile Ruck: 51:31 
Avg Pace: 12:51 / mi
Max Pace: 7:11 / mi
Min Pace: 20:43 / mi
Elevation Gain: 293ft
1-Mi: 13:19
2-Mi: 14:16
3-Mi: 11:23
4-Mi: 12:06

Notes: Jogged most of this course. Wore a sweater to try and acclimate myself to NC's humidity. Watched some pose running videos

TF Black WOD:
Strict Press 5-5-5-5: 115lb
7 Rounds of 155lb (BW) Bench + 10 Toe-to-Bar: 13:08

Back/Bi's:
Muscle-ups: 8
Lat P/D: 12 x 115, 10 x 130, 6 x 145, 6 x 160, 6x175
One Arm DB Row: 10 x 80, 10 x 100, 10 x 120
Cable Row Wide: 10 x 85, 10 x 115, 10 x 120
Preacher Curl: 8 x 25, 8 x 35 (assist), 8 x 20
Bar Curl: 8 x 60, 8 x 70, 8 x 80


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 15, 2014)

*watched some pose running videos and it helped out with the jogging.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 15, 2014)

I'll preface my response: I am not SOF, so you can take my advice with a grain of salt.

Ditch the meathead style lifting and stick with something like TFB or SOFWOD or both (created by SOF guys who know what it takes to complete a pipeline).  I wish I had done this.  There are better ways to increase your overall strength than preacher curls and cable rows.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 16, 2014)

Good point- I'll make that adjustment. What are some other good WODs? SEALFIT has a good one. I just want to have backup WODs in case they're redundant with my 10-week trainer plan of the day. I'll cut down on the weight training a little bit, or weave it in somehow. I don't mind spending extra time at the gym.


----------



## piratezookeeper (Jun 17, 2014)

Ape_Hot said:


> Good point- I'll make that adjustment. What are some other good WODs? SEALFIT has a good one. I just want to have backup WODs in case they're redundant with my 10-week trainer plan of the day. I'll cut down on the weight training a little bit, or weave it in somehow. I don't mind spending extra time at the gym.


You should be able to access SEALFIT's archive WODs.  They go a couple years back so there is plenty to choose from.  Most of them don't stray too far from running and calisthenics though so you won't get as much variety unless you decide to do the OPWODs.


----------



## tc1989 (Jun 17, 2014)

Is anyone here particularly familiar with the Advanced Operator Training portion of SEALFIT and if so; what are your thoughts on using that program as a prep for A & S? (in addition to or in place of the recommended 10 week plan)


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 18, 2014)

I think it depends on your fitness level, really. I thought I was pretty fit until I started doing WODs in addition to the 10-week guide. If you can handle it, go for it.


----------



## turminal_lance (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey Ape I also have orders to August 3-14 A&S, I hope to see you there, As for my Sit reps. I am lacking because I never keep record. I can tell progress is being made but I can't prove it because I dont record it, if you know what I mean. That will change as of tomorrow, I feel like this Page will be a great way to keep track of my progress but it does look like our numbers are similar. I've been doing the same as you. Lifting in the gym and the 10 week prep guide, but Starting Monday. I'm going to keep doing the guide and work on my "SEALFIT" fitness and swimming of course. I feel like my weakness is trying to move weight fast. HITT type workouts.  hope to hear from all you guys daily and good luck with training for all the candidates


----------



## pardus (Jun 21, 2014)

turminal_lance said:


> Hey Ape I also have orders to August 3-14 A&S, I hope to see you there, As for my Sit reps. I am lacking because I never keep record. I can tell progress is being made but I can't prove it because I dont record it, if you know what I mean. That will change as of tomorrow, I feel like this Page will be a great way to keep track of my progress but it does look like our numbers are similar. I've been doing the same as you. Lifting in the gym and the 10 week prep guide, but Starting Monday. I'm going to keep doing the guide and work on my "SEALFIT" fitness and swimming of course. I feel like my weakness is trying to move weight fast. HITT type workouts.  hope to hear from all you guys daily and good luck with training for all the candidates



Do not post again until you have posted an intro. You agreed to this in the rules you signed off on. 

Do you think this kind of oversight will look good during A&S?


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 22, 2014)

turminal_lance said:


> Hey Ape I also have orders to August 3-14 A&S, I hope to see you there, As for my Sit reps. I am lacking because I never keep record. I can tell progress is being made but I can't prove it because I dont record it, if you know what I mean. That will change as of tomorrow, I feel like this Page will be a great way to keep track of my progress but it does look like our numbers are similar. I've been doing the same as you. Lifting in the gym and the 10 week prep guide, but Starting Monday. I'm going to keep doing the guide and work on my "SEALFIT" fitness and swimming of course. I feel like my weakness is trying to move weight fast. HITT type workouts.  hope to hear from all you guys daily and good luck with training for all the candidates


Hell yeah! See you there. Do what you can to post your progress and training notes here!


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 22, 2014)

Week 2 Summary:

I had some good workouts this week. This week was the first time I tried to mix WODs into my training. I didn't do the two rucks this week, because I participated in the GoRuck Challenge in San Diego yesterday night to this morning. It was hands down the hardest thing I've done in my life. It was 12.5 hrs long, and we ended up rucking at least a good 15 miles. My body is hurting really good right now.


----------



## turminal_lance (Jun 22, 2014)

This week I'm going to start Mixing in the SEALFIT WODs with the guide along with swimming every day.  anyone here familiar with the SEALFIT WODs I get confused on some of the layouts.
IE 
Todays WOD is 

Baseline: Pre-SOP and box breathing, then ROM drills. 3 rounds – Run 200m, 15x KB swing (35#/26#), 10x 8-count body builders.

Work Capacity: “Helton” Complete 3 rounds for time:

Run 800m
30x DB squat clean (50#/30#)
30x burpees
Durability: SEALFIT Yoga Mobility drills. Hydrate and fuel within 30 minutes.  Journal post training session SOP.

is the Baseline like a warm-up or is everything supposed be done as one long workout ?


----------



## turminal_lance (Jun 23, 2014)

About what Ape said

"Point taken. I'll work a little harder at it. I'll work on my technique this weekend to see if I can shave time. Treading for 45 minutes sounds insane!

Day 4:

3-mile Ruck, 45lb: 46:36

Notes: Okay, so I walked as fast as I could and could not get down to 15:00 / mile. *It has occurred to me that there is some shuffling that needs to happen*. I tried both shuffling and jogging. I felt the stress in my knees, so I didn't want to push it. I tried short, choppy steps. I tried long strides. I have short legs, so I may be at a disadvantage here. "

I can't walk at that pace either. at least not 12 miles, I think you're right. Some shuffling has to occur in order to make those times. Try taking fish oils for your joints. they help me a lot, I barely feel any joint pain at all after doing a 6 miles ruck shuffling the whole time.


----------



## dmcgill (Jun 23, 2014)

turminal_lance said:


> 3-mile Ruck, 45lb: 46:36
> 
> Notes: Okay, so I walked as fast as I could and could not get down to 15:00 / mile. *It has occurred to me that there is some shuffling that needs to happen*. I tried both shuffling and jogging. I felt the stress in my knees, so I didn't want to push it. I tried short, choppy steps. I tried long strides. I have short legs, so I may be at a disadvantage here. "



It's not a hike, so you should try to not walk at all. What kind of boots/insoles are you wearing? If I train in my favorite field boots (Danner RAT) I have all sorts of problems, but they all go away when I wear my Bates Lights.

Work to get your 3-Mile ruck time down to around 30 minutes.


----------



## Sandman3 (Jun 24, 2014)

You should run, and if you can, the entire time.  But I wouldn't do anything crazy leading up to the final week or 2 out, if you can do 5 miles, you can do 12, so don't get hurt training.

Most importantly, how's everyone's aquatic training coming along?


----------



## turminal_lance (Jun 24, 2014)

@joe24  I did 300 meters in 8 minutes (i even stopped to take my ring off mid-swimming) then swan another 300 working on technique. then treaded water for about 20 minutes, with no problem, I'm confident in my swimming i don't want to oversee like you said before


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 25, 2014)

turminal_lance said:


> @joe24  I did 300 meters in 8 minutes (i even stopped to take my ring off mid-swimming) then swan another 300 working on technique. then treaded water for about 20 minutes, with no problem, I'm confident in my swimming i don't want to oversee like you said before


Is this with or without utilities?


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 25, 2014)

joe24 said:


> You should run, and if you can, the entire time.  But I wouldn't do anything crazy leading up to the final week or 2 out, if you can do 5 miles, you can do 12, so don't get hurt training.
> 
> Most importantly, how's everyone's aquatic training coming along?


It's been hard to measure my progress because I usually do a WOD immediately beforehand. With the survival swim, I'm getting comparable times every week. I've become more comfortable doing the 25m underwater swim, and today I'm going to see if I can do it multiple times with minimal rest in between.

My body is still sore from that GoRuck Challenge this weekend. 

Also, I just got word that I need to complete week 7 before heading out... which means I could either start from square one because I started a little early, or I could just continue on with the training.. what do you guys think?


----------



## AWP (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll preface this post with a disclaimer and allow the vetted Marines like joe24 to beat me up as necessary:

I was a support guy with average to poor run times (7:30 or so miles) who swims slightly better than a brick....but not much; I could ruck my ass off though. 12-15 min. miles as needed for about ever. A couple of things:
- I'm 5'8" with a short stride and I rarely had to shuffle to make 12 min. miles. It took some work to get there, but I did.
- I've seen people recommend lunges to help with their ruck times. I didn't have the benefit of workout programming and gyms like you do today. That's not a point of pride or smack talking. I just rucked with little to no guidance. Good, bad, or "other" I'll let you decide. The point being, I spent a lot of time under a large ALICE until I got it right.
- We have a member here who is 5'6" and for him to maintain a fast pace he has to basically jog/ shuffle. If your legs are short there's only so much you can do. It sucks, but that's the nature of the beast.
- One of the threads about SFAS had a prospective candidate inquire if 12 miles a week under a ruck was good enough. The answer was "No." I can't speak to the Marine's requirements or selection processes, but the only sure fire way I've found to reduce ruck times is to get under a ruck. There's no magical or fast way to prep your body and decrease your ruck times.
- Over training may be worse than under training, so be smart and don't hurt yourself.

Some of the above may fall into the "duh" category, but maybe it will help someone. I like seeing our members succeed.

Good luck, Marines.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 25, 2014)

Ape_Hot said:


> I hate my Bates Lites. I only wear them for the CFT. I'm bitter because I bought them just a tad bit too small. ...




STOP RIGHT HERE... sell the boots that are too small, or give them to somebody they fit, or donate them to Goodwill.  DO NOT WEAR ILL FITTING BOOTS IN AN A&S COURSE, EVER.  Let me make this clear - don't ever fucking wear those boots again, buy new ones and break them in immediately, chalk it up to a loss and a learning experience.  YOU WILL GET HURT, possibly permanently - up to and including nerve damage.  You will get blisters in too large or too small boots, too small boots can actually fracture the small bones in the feet once your feet swell and you are hammering them on a long march, the subsequent swelling and grating bones can then do multiple other bad fucking things to your feet, forever...  get fucking rid of them.  You could do worse than be a non-select, you could go to Fort Livingroom permanently on a med discharge, or just spend months recovering from the injuries you caused.

I'm an SF medic, I know things...  follow my advice and all the injuries will be from something other than your own cheapness and stupidity.

Buy your boots after 1700, btw...  your feet are larger in the evening from use and hydrostatic pooling due to gravity...  they'll still feel too small after a 12 mi ruck march, but won't injure your hind paws.


----------



## turminal_lance (Jun 26, 2014)

Ape_Hot said:


> Is this with or without utilities?


Without. how much time do cammies add to your time ?


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 27, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I'll preface this post with a disclaimer and allow the vetted Marines like joe24 to beat me up as necessary:
> 
> I was a support guy with average to poor run times (7:30 or so miles) who swims slightly better than a brick....but not much; I could ruck my ass off though. 12-15 min. miles as needed for about ever. A couple of things:
> - I'm 5'8" with a short stride and I rarely had to shuffle to make 12 min. miles. It took some work to get there, but I did.
> ...



I'm 5'5". I'll try the lunges out. That's a good idea. I think jogging's going to be inevitable for me, though.

I'm seeing a lot of people on here saying things that I shouldn't be rucking with anything more than 45lbs on my back. I don't exactly have any joint issues, so would this be something I could push to about 60lbs? The GoRuck Challenge really put this into perspective. 45lbs is nothing.

I signed up for a pre-sniper land nav course to get used to rucking and land navving at the same time. I also need to brush up on my land nav basics.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 27, 2014)

x SF med said:


> STOP RIGHT HERE... sell the boots that are too small, or give them to somebody they fit, or donate them to Goodwill.  DO NOT WEAR ILL FITTING BOOTS IN AN A&S COURSE, EVER.  Let me make this clear - don't ever fucking wear those boots again, buy new ones and break them in immediately, chalk it up to a loss and a learning experience.  YOU WILL GET HURT, possibly permanently - up to and including nerve damage.  You will get blisters in too large or too small boots, too small boots can actually fracture the small bones in the feet once your feet swell and you are hammering them on a long march, the subsequent swelling and grating bones can then do multiple other bad fucking things to your feet, forever...  get fucking rid of them.  You could do worse than be a non-select, you could go to Fort Livingroom permanently on a med discharge, or just spend months recovering from the injuries you caused.
> 
> I'm an SF medic, I know things...  follow my advice and all the injuries will be from something other than your own cheapness and stupidity.
> 
> Buy your boots after 1700, btw...  your feet are larger in the evening from use and hydrostatic pooling due to gravity...  they'll still feel too small after a 12 mi ruck march, but won't injure your hind paws.


I actually went on a few rucks with them and they seem fine. I'm wearing two pairs of socks as well. I suppose it just feels a little weird in the back of the boot. My toes are fine. The reason I didn't go with a size bigger when I bought them was because I felt like there was a little bit too much wiggle room in the toe area.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 27, 2014)

turminal_lance said:


> Without. how much time do cammies add to your time ?


For me, it's about 3 minutes at 300m, so 1min/100m on average.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jun 27, 2014)

turminal_lance said:


> Without. how much time do cammies add to your time ?



I was swimming a 500m slick in about 8 minutes, and 300m in cammies around the same time. I would definitely spend more time in the pool with cammies on, there wasn't any slick swimming when I went to A&S


----------



## x SF med (Jun 27, 2014)

Ape_Hot said:


> I actually went on a few rucks with them and they seem fine. I'm wearing two pairs of socks as well. I suppose it just feels a little weird in the back of the boot. My toes are fine. The reason I didn't go with a size bigger when I bought them was because I felt like there was a little bit too much wiggle room in the toe area.



If you wear 2 pairs of socks make sure one is a very thin, slick under sock ...  it will prevent blisters.


----------



## turminal_lance (Jun 27, 2014)

Ape_Hot said:


> I'm 5'5". I'll try the lunges out. That's a good idea. I think jogging's going to be inevitable for me, though.
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of people on here saying things that I shouldn't be rucking with anything more than 45lbs on my back. I don't exactly have any joint issues, so would this be something I could push to about 60lbs? The GoRuck Challenge really put this into perspective. 45lbs is nothing.
> 
> I signed up for a pre-sniper land nav course to get used to rucking and land navving at the same time. I also need to brush up on my land nav basics.



Where did you sign up for that course ?, not that my command is going to let me, but I'm going to give it a try. Sounds like a really good idea


----------



## mac21 (Jun 27, 2014)

You gents might also want to look into orienteering to practice land nav.

http://www.us.orienteering.org/


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 28, 2014)

Hillclimb said:


> I was swimming a 500m slick in about 8 minutes, and 300m in cammies around the same time. I would definitely spend more time in the pool with cammies on, there wasn't any slick swimming when I went to A&S


Did you follow the 10-week trainer?


turminal_lance said:


> Where did you sign up for that course ?, not that my command is going to let me, but I'm going to give it a try. Sounds like a really good idea


Call your local sniper school and see if they can work something out. All I did was pull out a phone book


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 28, 2014)

Ape_Hot said:


> Did you follow the 10-week trainer?


What I mean is, everyone seems to be harping on the swim portion of the trainer-- would it work to my advantage to swim for cardio / endurance instead of doing the LSDs?


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jun 28, 2014)

x SF med said:


> If you wear 2 pairs of socks make sure one is a very thin, slick under sock ...  it will prevent blisters.


I'm thinking about trying the Injinji's out- I'm seeing that under socks work for some people and not for others.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jun 28, 2014)

Ape_Hot said:


> What I mean is, everyone seems to be harping on the swim portion of the trainer-- would it work to my advantage to swim for cardio / endurance instead of doing the LSDs?



I followed the 10 week prep until the first 12 mile ruck. I'll be honest, I only used the prep guide for the ruck distance build up.

I swam everyday except Wednesday and Sunday. Interval sprints/LSD/timed 300-500-1000s to start, then everything else such as treading/underwaters/kettle bell or brick work after.

everyone is different; i just wanted to be comfortable being in the water for longer periods of time, so I supplemented more pool time.


----------



## Sandman3 (Jun 29, 2014)

With just being about a month out you should be dialing back your workload, keeping it light, keep swimming and work on mobility.

You really want your body to be healed up because you're going to slay yourself everyday for about a month and a half.  Even if you've never rucked 12 miles, if that was your task tomorrow you would get it done.  It's a little late at this point to make any significant increases in your stamina, endurance and strength.

And just a side note for the 10-week prep guide, it's nice if you have no idea how to workout, it was designed for a novice, I actually don't know a single dude who followed it besides for the rucking portion.  Most guys did military athlete or something of that genre, if they even did that.  I swam, ran and lifted, didn't see a need to get crazy and complex with workout, I did zero ruck runs because it's just bad and I have strong legs so I was able to afford skipping that task and dedicate more time to other shit.  But like I said before, only you know your weaknesses and you should make that your focus...to include trying to become Poseidon himself.


----------



## turminal_lance (Jun 30, 2014)

So I went to the PX and got myself a pair Bellvilles only because they fit like a glove and very comfortable, now I didn't think at the time they are a little heavier. But I could tell that with bates lites I would've blistered up ( I have pretty wide feet)
I'm not sure if breaking the Bates in would've helped. IMO I don't think I should sacrifice comfort for weight.


----------



## dmcgill (Jul 1, 2014)

turminal_lance said:


> So I went to the PX and got myself a pair Bellvilles only because they fit like a glove and very comfortable, now I didn't think at the time they are a little heavier. But I could tell that with bates lites I would've blistered up ( I have pretty wide feet)
> I'm not sure if breaking the Bates in would've helped. IMO I don't think I should sacrifice comfort for weight.



You should always break in your boots before using them for PT or rucking. New boots on a long ruck will destroy your feet.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jul 4, 2014)

SEALFIT locked down their WODs last week. It's now a pay service.. That being said, does anyone here do the SOF WODs? I've been doing them mostly to the T, but when I mix them in with the 10-week, I definitely feel like I'm teetering on the line of overtraining.

4 weeks left!!!


----------



## piratezookeeper (Jul 5, 2014)

I am not going to the 3-14 class, my time will hopefully come on january.  I was doing the SOFWODs for a few weeks before they locked them down too.
I am not SOF nor have I been to selection yet so take my advice with a grain of salt.  The SOFWODs in my opinion are great, the movement cards on the prep guide are good too but I don't think they push your muscular endurance or stamina as much as SEALFIT.  
The SOFWODs are not complicated so even though they locked them down you could easily just go ahead and make up your own.  It'll be fun to get creative with workouts that you know you will hate yourself halfway through for.  But I wouldn't be surprised if the movement cards are used during ASPOC or A&S, just my assumption from it.

Best of luck to you next month brother!

I'm going to go back to my lurker/MARSOC hopeful corner now.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jul 5, 2014)

piratezookeeper said:


> I am not going to the 3-14 class, my time will hopefully come on january.  I was doing the SOFWODs for a few weeks before they locked them down too.
> I am not SOF nor have I been to selection yet so take my advice with a grain of salt.  The SOFWODs in my opinion are great, the movement cards on the prep guide are good too but I don't think they push your muscular endurance or stamina as much as SEALFIT.
> The SOFWODs are not complicated so even though they locked them down you could easily just go ahead and make up your own.  It'll be fun to get creative with workouts that you know you will hate yourself halfway through for.  But I wouldn't be surprised if the movement cards are used during ASPOC or A&S, just my assumption from it.
> 
> ...


Thanks! This is actually the SOFWOD I'm talking about:

https://sofwods.com/sofwod/

The one that got locked down is here:

http://sealfit.com/daily-wods/


----------



## turminal_lance (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey guys if you access this link you can access the SOFWOD archive, its like 3 or 4 days behind but beggars cant be choosers.

http://sealfit.com/category/daily-wod/sof-wod/page/2/


----------



## Chris16 (Jul 7, 2014)

piratezookeeper said:


> I am not going to the 3-14 class, my time will hopefully come on january.  I was doing the SOFWODs for a few weeks before they locked them down too.
> I am not SOF nor have I been to selection yet so take my advice with a grain of salt.  The SOFWODs in my opinion are great, the movement cards on the prep guide are good too but I don't think they push your muscular endurance or stamina as much as SEALFIT.
> The SOFWODs are not complicated so even though they locked them down you could easily just go ahead and make up your own.


Have you looked at http://tfblacktraining.com/tf-military/ ? It's free, and there is a thread on it in the fitness and nutrition forum on here.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jul 7, 2014)

Chris16 said:


> Have you looked at http://tfblacktraining.com/tf-military/ ? It's free, and there is a thread on it in the fitness and nutrition forum on here.


I usually pick the more difficult WOD between SOFWODS and TF Black, or add it in. TF Black is definitely not a standalone.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jul 7, 2014)

turminal_lance said:


> Hey guys if you access this link you can access the SOFWOD archive, its like 3 or 4 days behind but beggars cant be choosers.
> 
> http://sealfit.com/category/daily-wod/sof-wod/page/2/


Good find! Looks like SEALFIT is back on the menu!


----------



## Sandman3 (Jul 7, 2014)

All attending 3-14 drop an update here on your current progress.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jul 8, 2014)

I've been seeing an incredible amount of progress over the last few weeks. Just finished running today's 3-mi fartlek at an easy, solid 24:00 pace- topping out at 3:51 on the sprints. I feel like I could run a 18:00-19:00 race pace 3-mi easily. Distance is starting to become less of an issue mentally, both on the runs and on the hikes. On Saturday, I did a 5-mi ruck in full rattle over on the hills at Pendleton during the afternoon. I totaled 1:10:08 (Goal: 1:20:00) and averaged 13:56, with an elevation gain of 592 ft. I'm seeing slower progress with the swimming, but I still feel pretty comfortable in the water. Last week, I reverted back to week 2 of the *new* 10-week guide, because we were instructed to complete up to week 7 before we leave (training starts week 8). I'll have a minimum of two swim days a week from now on. I've cut out the movement cards in lieu of SOFWOD metcon's. Since I have the short card memorized, I pretty much just do it when I'm crunched on time. I average 11:00 without the pullups. The conditioning is kicking in.

Some things I've learned:
- Hydrate heavily 1 hour prior, top off 10 mins prior
- Dress socks give me soaked feet and blisters
- If lethargic, I failed on caloric intake
- The importance of stretching, warming up, and cooling down
- First mile is always the hardest
- Don't think, just do; become robotic
- Never, ever skimp on sleep
- No leg day, no leg pain (...only just cut out leg ext and curls)


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 9, 2014)

Dress socks?  What the shit?


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jul 9, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Dress socks?  What the shit?


Dress socks as sock liners


----------



## michaelah169 (Jul 9, 2014)

Current Stats: 
12 Mile Ruck 2:40
6 Mile Run 42:00
3 Mile Run 18:56
300 Meter Swim 8:00

I need to find a better way to pace myself on rucks so I can maintain a more constant pace and reduce my time. Both the 6 and 3 mile times are decent but I can probably knock at least 10-20 seconds off both before A&S.  I'm pretty happy with the swim time but there's always room for improvement.

Things that have worked for me:
-Mountain Athlete's MARSOC A&S Prep Guide. It's more intense than the one on the MARSOC website. It's a little late in the game to start but PM me if you're interested in it.
-Carry 10lb dumbbell during rucks to simulate rifle. This really sucks but from what I've heard you carry a rubber rifle for all rucks.
-FITS socks; I've used Thorlos for years but recently they gave me blisters, FITS seem to work better.
-Proper warm-up; I'm done training until Monday due to a pulled groin because I did not properly warm-up.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jul 10, 2014)

michaelah169 said:


> Current Stats:
> 12 Mile Ruck 2:40
> 6 Mile Run 42:00
> 3 Mile Run 18:56
> ...



This is some good stuff! I'm going to have to try that 10lb kettlebell on my next ruck. I usually have to jog the entire time unless I'm going up hills. My pace seems to increase with distance. Is your 300m swim time in cammies?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 10, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Dress socks?  What the shit?


Yep!

Quality thin nylon socks on the feet, thicker hiking socks over them. I've never had a blister since.


----------



## michaelah169 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ape_Hot said:


> This is some good stuff! I'm going to have to try that 10lb kettlebell on my next ruck. I usually have to jog the entire time unless I'm going up hills. My pace seems to increase with distance. Is your 300m swim time in cammies?


Yes, that swim time is in cammies.  I grew up swimming competitively so I'm pretty comfortable in the water.


----------



## michaelah169 (Jul 10, 2014)

The prep guide I previously mentioned is not Mountain Athlete it's Military Athlete.  Same company just different training programs.  Here's the website: http://militaryathlete.com/


----------



## turminal_lance (Jul 10, 2014)

The last ruck I did was 8 miles and did that in 2 hours in full cammies. But I had to stop for like 15 minutes at the halfway because I was not hydrated enough. On the way back I learned to pace myself almost 5mph and I was honestly good. I went way to hard in the beginning and it hurt.me in the end
My 3 mile pft is at the mid 20s with 18 strict pull ups
Swimming is at 9 minutes 300m in cammies and I.can tread water for.days

Im on leave right now, and I'm afraid that its gonna ruin my schedule. The upside is.that where I am is.humid so.I can have an idea of what NC is.Going to be like


----------



## Sandman3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Sounds good guys, keep pushing, but also work on healing yourselves, stretch, roll out, goto yoga, etc..  Last thing you want to do it be the guy who pulls something during the pft or something.  I wouldn't say it if I didn't see it time and time again.


----------



## piratezookeeper (Jul 10, 2014)

Ape_Hot said:


> Thanks! This is actually the SOFWOD I'm talking about:
> 
> https://sofwods.com/sofwod/
> 
> ...



Those poolside SOFWODs are pretty hardcore, I'm definitely going to incorporate them.  Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jul 10, 2014)

michaelah169 said:


> The prep guide I previously mentioned is not Mountain Athlete it's Military Athlete.  Same company just different training programs.  Here's the website: http://militaryathlete.com/


This is the most hardcore training plan I've ever seen. I might take some leave so I have time to do the workouts.


----------



## michaelah169 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ape_Hot said:


> This is the most hardcore training plan I've ever seen. I might take some leave so I have time to do the workouts.


Yeah it definitely takes some motivation to get up early for the morning workouts and suffer in the Lejeune heat during the afternoon workouts. I don't follow it exactly but stick pretty much to the ruck, run and swimming portion of it.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jul 10, 2014)

michaelah169 said:


> Yeah it definitely takes some motivation to get up early for the morning workouts and suffer in the Lejeune heat during the afternoon workouts. I don't follow it exactly but stick pretty much to the ruck, run and swimming portion of it.


I think I'm in decent enough shape to start session 31 on Monday, even though it advises to start at week 1. I'll just substitute the interval paces. I think the swimming portion is a little weak. I would supplement with some swim workouts from here: https://sofwods.com/sofwod/.

And I know what you mean about the motivation- especially during two-a-days. I am afraid of my schedule sometimes.


----------



## michaelah169 (Jul 15, 2014)

When you all get a chance check out the new prep guide on the MARSOC recruiting website. They've updated/changed quite a few things and it seems like a much better tool than the old one.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jul 15, 2014)

Its been a good week for me so far. I'm averaging about 11:45/mile on my rucks on short 3 mile intervals. I swam 150m intervals down to 4:00. My technique is getting a lot better. Tomorrow, I'm going to do my tread in the ocean before I go surfing. I've substituted 400m runs with 800m for 3-mi work, and I'm running 2 mi intervals tonight for 6-mi work. The military athlete guide was a god send.


----------



## AWP (Jul 15, 2014)

Marines:

Good or bad, when it is all over tell us how you did and what you did right/ wrong to prepare. *DO NOT G2 the course for others *but I think we'd all like to know how you did and what you'd change if you could.

Good luck.


----------



## turminal_lance (Jul 18, 2014)

I can tell you right now that I wish I would've stuck to the 10 week prep guide. I wish the new one was out 10 weeks ago
    Since February I've been lifting rucking and swimming. Then about a month ago stopped lifting and stuck to sealfit, had to tone some workouts down but still challenging.
Anyways I'm just going to do weeks 7 8 9 and 10 till I leave.

Question to any of those who have went before. Is A&S a one time deal ? Or can marines re-attend ? 
TIA


----------



## BEAR (Jul 18, 2014)

turminal_lance said:


> I can tell you right now that I wish I would've stuck to the 10 week prep guide. I wish the new one was out 10 weeks ago
> Since February I've been lifting rucking and swimming. Then about a month ago stopped lifting and stuck to sealfit, had to tone some workouts down but still challenging.
> Anyways I'm just going to do weeks 7 8 9 and 10 till I leave.
> 
> ...



Yes. Marines have the chance to re-attend A&S. If candidates don't get the nod to make their way into ITC their candre might suggest to certain individuals, who posses the room for improvement, that they make improvements in what they lacked that made them non-selects and come back and give it a second shot. Some go back with intentions for a SOCS spot instead of CSO

I have not been to APSOC/A&S and am just letting you know what i've read off formal books and searching through the threads since it's been brought up before I'm sure.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jul 18, 2014)

turminal_lance said:


> I can tell you right now that I wish I would've stuck to the 10 week prep guide. I wish the new one was out 10 weeks ago
> Since February I've been lifting rucking and swimming. Then about a month ago stopped lifting and stuck to sealfit, had to tone some workouts down but still challenging.
> Anyways I'm just going to do weeks 7 8 9 and 10 till I leave.
> 
> ...


I got word that APSOC will kick off on week 8, so you have time to back track if you need to. Also, I know people that made it in on their second try and met a SSgt that went 3 times. Just pretend that doesn't happen, and this is your one and only shot to make it. That's what I'm planning on doing.


----------



## Dusty8071 (Jul 18, 2014)

If you make it all the way throughout there is a slim to none chance that they will let you go back, you already know the smoke and mirrors. I was in 1-14 and was a non select so now I'm going back as a SOCS. Got lucky with my MOS I guess (0621). 

Going into it the longest ruck I did was 8 miles and it sucked ass, then I blew the 12 mile out of the water. So you never know until you're doing it that day. Same with my swim, went into the course swimming sub 8 300's in cammies and my first 300 in the course was 11:13. I didn't swim tired to train, and I don't have 45 other candidates sharing the pool, so that made a huge difference. 

As for foot care and socks I went all in and bought all Darn Tough socks, best investment by far! Wore bates lites as well and had 0 problems. 

I would recommend for the last two weeks prior to the course do nothing but sleep, eat, stretch, roll and yoga. Mixed in with some jogging to stay loose. 

I went when it was freezing balls, I don't envy you guys in this humidity however I'd give anything to be going back, make the best out of it! Good luck


----------



## piratezookeeper (Jul 18, 2014)

turminal_lance said:


> I can tell you right now that I wish I would've stuck to the 10 week prep guide. I wish the new one was out 10 weeks ago
> Since February I've been lifting rucking and swimming. Then about a month ago stopped lifting and stuck to sealfit, had to tone some workouts down but still challenging.
> Anyways I'm just going to do weeks 7 8 9 and 10 till I leave.
> 
> ...


From speaking to the MARSOC Recuiter in my area (southern california) he told me unless you get hurt throughout the training you will not get the welcome back.  He also mentioned that they are transitioning from growing to sustaining their numbers so that should give you an idea of how selective they are going to get.  Go to A&S and tear Phase 1 to shreds, if you still don't get selected just continue to be a stellar Marine.


----------



## turminal_lance (Jul 21, 2014)

Just did an 8 mile in 1:49. Problem tho my left heel blisters up pretty bad right around mile 6. Next time I'm doing the dress sock. I got new boots broke them in during a previous hike. Idk what the deal is. I think I'm going to take my old boots that the sole is starting to peel. I've done 14 mile hikes (walking) and I was fine.
Another thing I was wondering. Are the workouts given by the 10 week training guide supposed to still be doable but challenging ? Or are you supposed to be flying through it by week 7? 
I've started on week 7 on the new one, challenging, but nothing that I can't do.
Btw this is coming from a guy who last year ran a 211 pft and weighed 240 lbs. Now I run a 285 weighing 213 @ 5'11


----------



## MSxRIv (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey, guys!

I'll be seeing ya'll next month.


----------



## turminal_lance (Jul 22, 2014)

Nothing too important but I did an 8 mile ruck on Sunday, PFT + Movement card 3 yesterday, then last night I get a text saying 0330 @ armory for a 8 mile Hike in the hills of Horno. And I can definitely tell then training is paying off, I was a little tight. And I had a pretty nasty blister from Sunday. and Still felt great during the Hike. I felt like I could've ran (almost) the whole thing.


----------



## MSxRIv (Jul 28, 2014)

16 days out, gents.

I know we've all been training like hell for this moment, but make sure you don't neglect all your admin requirements and gear lists. Last thing you want to do is show up to A&S(or any other military school for that matter) unprepared. I know the recruiters have screened our packages, but keep in mind the recruiter to candidate ratio; there is always potential room for human error. Ultimately it's OUR responsibility to ensure we're ready to go come selection.

Check and re-check to ensure that you've got your completed NSW physical and your dental/medical records(with a current PHA!)
If you haven't already done so, make sure you get with your S-1 and get your Government Charge Card, your DTS account, Flight Reservations, and Orders. If your unit is slacking, let your recruiter know ASAP! Once you have all these documents, look them over and VERIFY THEIR ACCURACY. Check for errors on orders, itineraries, etc. Again, let's all start off on the right foot at A&S. Also, pack and repack your gear now, make sure you have everything on that list and anything else that you need(provided it's allowed at A&S) It's better to take the time now while we've got it, Marines.

Remember, first impressions are lasting impressions. Don't let all that training you've endured go to waste by looking like a bag of ass on the first day. The cadre will ALWAYS be evaluating you, and not just on your physical performance! You don't want to be thrown into their crosshairs on day one. Take the time to prepare in this aspect, as it's better to find out you're dicked up and fix yourself here, rather than at A&S.

I realize you guys are more than likely already on top of this stuff, but I figured I'd throw these out just in case. This will be the most difficult challenge we take on, let us humble ourselves and act on all the advice we can get.

Looking forward to enduring hell with you, brothers.

S/F
-Riv


----------



## turminal_lance (Jul 29, 2014)

Yea My S-1 is a bunch of Retards and don't want to help any of the 4 Marines attending the same class. The S-1 NCO told us to figure it out how to get our travel arrangements. We all looked at her like "Isn't that your job ?" Tomorrow during the confirmation brief (Camp Pendleton Recruiter) I'll bring it up


----------



## MSxRIv (Jul 29, 2014)

Definitely her job, there's only so much you can do in regards to all that. Majority relies on her and her shop doing their damn job.

Get that fire lit under their ass!!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 29, 2014)

Don't forget prehab while you're at A&S, gents.

Signed,
Achilles Tendinitis


----------



## turminal_lance (Jul 29, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Don't forget prehab while you're at A&S, gents.
> 
> Signed,
> Achilles Tendinitis


 Forgive my Ignorance, What is prehab ?


----------



## MSxRIv (Jul 30, 2014)

"Prehab" is the art of Prehabilitation, which in simpler terms means injury prevention.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Jul 31, 2014)

Just finished up 3 days of land nav practice at the pre-scout sniper course. I feel much more comfortable in my land nav capabilities, and even more comfortable handling my ruck over long distances. In total, I rucked 30+ miles in 48 hours. No blisters- just a little soreness in my hips and ankles. If you haven't done so already, re-fam yourself with a map and compass before you leave. Yes, I'm pretty sure they will teach you everything you need to know, but it's better going in there with a foundation so you're not dealing with an information overload. Also, find out which techniques work for you, and which don't, pace counts, etc.


----------



## Brandon E (Jul 31, 2014)

Ape_Hot said:


> Just finished up 3 days of land nav practice at the pre-scout sniper course. I feel much more comfortable in my land nav capabilities, and even more comfortable handling my ruck over long distances. In total, I rucked 30+ miles in 48 hours. No blisters- just a little soreness in my hips and ankles. If you haven't done so already, re-fam yourself with a map and compass before you leave. Yes, I'm pretty sure they will teach you everything you need to know, but it's better going in there with a foundation so you're not dealing with an information overload. Also, find out which techniques work for you, and which don't, pace counts, etc.


 
Agreed. To any who read this, especially those who aren't constantly in the field and haven't touched land navigation recently, study. What you will be given during 1st phase will be quick and to the point. Refam yourself with the lensatic compass, orienting your map, declinations, pace counts, and terrain association using topographic maps. Find some Marine Corps material over this and look over it. Do not show up clueless. It will show.


----------



## michaelah169 (Aug 3, 2014)

What's everyone doing for their workouts this week? I'm fighting the urge to to go all out considering we report in 10 days.


----------



## turminal_lance (Aug 3, 2014)

Running, nothing too hard, just enough to keep stamina up, some 30 min long stretches and swimming everyday.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm going to keep it light. I took a week of leave so that I could swim every day. I'll hit the gym for stamina work a few times, do some running, and possibly a few 2-3 mile ruck runs. I'm going to check out Groupon and get in on some cheap yoga classes with the wife. The excitement is eating me up. I am entirely ready to get destroyed!!


----------



## dmcgill (Aug 3, 2014)

Ape, you had to take leave to swim everyday? Jesus man, what kind of unit are you in? lol

Seriously guys, BEST OF LUCK to you all. I'm excited for you, crush it!!


----------



## Ape_Hot (Aug 3, 2014)

Well, that and to spend time with my family, relax, etc. I just don't want it to seem like I'm skating out of work.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 3, 2014)

Ape_Hot said:


> <snip>. I am entirely ready to get destroyed!!



Doing my best Yoda, "Be careful what you wish for!"

I've really enjoyed following this thread. Get some, guys!!!


----------



## NorCal88 (Aug 4, 2014)

Good Morning Ladies and Gentlemen,

This thread has been extremely entertaining, to watch how you all progress and find ways to improve, definately (dare I say it) motivating.  I would have never known there was a Land Nav course available (kudos to Swinging with the Wing).  For what it's worth I wish you all luck and look forward to hearing from you when you are finished.

V/R
NorCal88

^^ I believe it wold be "Be careful your wish should be" Nice Yoda plug.


----------



## michaelah169 (Aug 4, 2014)

If anyone wants some land nav pubs PM me.  I have four different documents that at a minimum will help familiarize you with land nav terms and techniques.  If you have a Lejeune, Pendleton, or Quantico map you could also do some of the prac app questions contained in the documents.  Just remember right and up and left add, right subtract!


----------



## turminal_lance (Aug 6, 2014)

300m Swim 9:00 flat with a pause to tighten my belt
3 mi run 20:00
19 pull ups
100 crunches 
8 mi ruck in 2:39 (with the issued ILBE pack 55 lbs + water)
I would say Im pretty confident I'll make it past phase 1, I still have an issue with one of my pair of boots. but oh well. Lets see what happens.
 Ive gone from a fat body that could barely run a first class PFT and weighed 240 Lbs in January. To a decently shaped guy that is finishing SEALfit WODs and weighing 209 Lbs, I've come a long ways and I want to see how much farther I can go. Good luck Gents I'll see you there


----------



## devilbones (Aug 8, 2014)

turminal_lance said:


> 300m Swim 9:00 flat with a pause to tighten my belt
> 3 mi run 20:00
> 19 pull ups
> 100 crunches
> ...


You motivate the $hit out of me.  I wish you the best of luck along with all the others attending.  I had a dream once but ole Mother Marine Corps doesnt seem to want to play nice.  I may be too old now.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 21, 2014)

I know I am late to say this, but for when you all get back on here, best of luck.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 24, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> I know I am late to say this, but for when you all get back on here, best of luck.


Am interested in hearing how it went.
I suspect most of those posting here will not be back.


----------



## turminal_lance (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey guys I attended 3-14 and am back. I got med dropped for a sparained ankle. I was really pissed for a while, but I'm over it now. I see it as an opportunity to come back faster and stronger.  I really loved phase 1 (aspoc) it was a great program and I cant wait to go back in January.  I met ape over there and we talked,  really good guy. I have a lot to say about aspoc so if you wanna ask anything fire away !


----------



## nateadkins11 (Sep 5, 2014)

turminal_lance said:


> I have a lot to say about aspoc so if you wanna ask anything fire away !


 
@turminal_lance, it’s unfortunate to hear about your med drop. I have I few questions regarding procedures while attending A&S. First, I have received mixed information regarding swimming with boots and without; which is it? Second, do they allow you to swim with goggles, if so, what kind? For anyone who has attended A&S, your input is much appreciated.


----------



## turminal_lance (Sep 5, 2014)

nateadkins11 said:


> @turminal_lance, it’s unfortunate to hear about your med drop. I have I few questions regarding procedures while attending A&S. First, I have received mixed information regarding swimming with boots and without; which is it? Second, do they allow you to swim with goggles, if so, what kind? For anyone who has attended A&S, your input is much appreciated.


 
You dont swim with boots at all. And you are allowed to use goggles during the aquatic training portion, not during the swim qual event.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Sep 21, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm back. A&S was one hell of a ride. I was a hard select. There were 38 hard selects out of about 170 candidates when we started, 96 of whom made it to Phase II. There are still 15 pending board candidates. I'm still at Lejeune doing admin / paperwork. I suppose my journey here has just begun. This was, without a doubt, one of the most challenging and rewarding experiences of my life. I learned more about myself and my capabilities in the past 6 weeks than I have in the last several years. It is amazing what you can accomplish when you refuse to quit, even if you have to remind yourself every 10 seconds. I want to thank everyone here who helped me prepare for this. If it wasn't for you all, I wouldn't be standing here today. I'd be more than happy to do the same for prospective candidates, but remember, there are some things that will remain a mystery ;)


----------



## AWP (Sep 21, 2014)

First, this is freaking awesome! Congrats!



Ape_Hot said:


> I'd be more than happy to do the same for prospective candidates, but remember, there are some things that will remain a mystery ;)


 
Bingo. Prepping each other is one thing, G2'ing a course is another.We have instructors from different branches and courses floating around, don't be "that guy", you know?

Again, congratulations, Marine!


----------



## Ape_Hot (Sep 21, 2014)

turminal_lance said:


> Hey guys I attended 3-14 and am back. I got med dropped for a sparained ankle. I was really pissed for a while, but I'm over it now. I see it as an opportunity to come back faster and stronger.  I really loved phase 1 (aspoc) it was a great program and I cant wait to go back in January.  I met ape over there and we talked,  really good guy. I have a lot to say about aspoc so if you wanna ask anything fire away !


Dude, I saw that happen and I felt your heartbreak with you. You better be back in January!


----------



## Ape_Hot (Sep 21, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> First, this is freaking awesome! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, and yes, I completely agree. My lips are sealed about Phase II. Trust me, the surprise is worth it.


----------



## turminal_lance (Sep 22, 2014)

So the course over ?


----------



## dmcgill (Sep 22, 2014)

Ape_Hot said:


> Hey guys, I'm back. A&S was one hell of a ride. I was a hard select.



Congratulations dude! Good luck in ITC, do you have a date for that yet?


----------



## Ape_Hot (Sep 22, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> Congratulations dude! Good luck in ITC, do you have a date for that yet?


I'll find out this week and let you guys know!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 22, 2014)

@Ape_Hot , Out-Freeking-Standing Marine!  Rock the fuck on with your bad self!!!


----------



## 8654Maine (Sep 22, 2014)

Ape_Hot said:


> ... *If it wasn't for you all, I wouldn't be standing here today*...)



Nah, dude, it was all you.  

No amount of cheer-leading or advising is worth a damn except for the person carrying the burden across the finish line.

That finish line isn't the end.  You're only crossed the A&S.  Keep your head screwed on tight.  The end won't happen until about 20 years from now when you can reminisce all you wish.

All it takes is a twisted ankle, an infected cut, a poor PLF,  ascending too fast on a sub lock out, an ND in a stack, or some other twist of fate to curtail your dreams.

Enjoy the respite.   You've earned it.

Now earn tomorrow's reward.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Ape_Hot (Sep 23, 2014)

8654Maine said:


> That finish line isn't the end.  You're only crossed the A&S.  Keep your head screwed on tight.  The end won't happen until about 20 years from now when you can reminisce all you wish.
> 
> All it takes is a twisted ankle, an infected cut, a poor PLF,  ascending too fast on a sub lock out, an ND in a stack, or some other twist of fate to curtail your dreams.
> 
> ...


That's solid advice. As soon as I get back home, it's square 1 as far as I'm concerned. I'm excited to take everything I learned here and apply it to my training.

I'm going to try and get some of the selects from my class on here to track ITC prep.


----------

